# FS: Zoas & Candy Cane



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

_This is all that's left! I was holding these frags for somebody but this person backed out and frags are once again up for grabs.
_

Bright Neon Green Candy Cane $40 (9 heads)









These 3 zoa frags for $50 or $20 each.


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

..............................................................................


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

....................................


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Oooh eye candy. Great frags as always. Too bad I'm downsizing my reefing obsession. No time and space any more to be so OCD about it. Good luck Daniel. 

BTW, anybody interested in these, Daniel's frags are always healthy and premium quality.

Anthony


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh man so many beautiful ones like always Daniel, i want so many lol I just cant drive at the moment or i would of been all over them


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Interested in the green zoas. Please pm me a # so I can contact you to set up a time. Thanks


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Oooh eye candy. Great frags as always. Too bad I'm downsizing my reefing obsession. No time and space any more to be so OCD about it. Good luck Daniel.
> 
> BTW, anybody interested in these, Daniel's frags are always healthy and premium quality.
> 
> Anthony


Thanks for the feedback Anthony!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

will you deliver to south bby ?


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> will you deliver to south bby ?


I could do that but then you would have to pay for my time and gas to get there......lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

yvr75 said:


> I could do that but then you would have to pay for my time and gas to get there......lol


If u did deliver i would of asked u long ago lol


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Thread has been updated!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i realy need to turn 16 soon how much woulg gas and your time cost ?


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

_This is all that's left! I was holding these frags for somebody but this person backed out and frags are once again up for grabs.
_

Bright Neon Green Candy Cane $40 (9 heads)









These 3 zoa frags for $50 or $20 each.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> i realy need to turn 16 soon how much woulg gas and your time cost ?


Buddy, the guy makes $50/hr man! Plus gas on top.... Lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

lol ok dam haha


----------

